# Reuben's Training Progress



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

We accomplished the actual sheath cleaning last week and he stood well until I had to rinse. I used the hose, which was cold so I have a bar time blaming him. 

Today, my farrier came out and worked with me some more about how to keep his feet rasped. I've rasped his hooves once a week or two weeks and my farrier was happy with how thy we're looking. Reuben stood, unrestrained while I did all four feet. He got a bit off balance up front and tried to pull his leg free a couple times, but otherwise stood quietly. 

The vet came for a check up on Monday. She said he looks great and to watch his joints for fluid and swelling because he's going to be growing so much. She also gve him am adjustment. It scared him at first, but he stood quietly- I had to remind him to 'stand' a few times. 

Today I gave him wormer for the first time (with me). He got his head into the air a bit high. Next time I'll insist that he lower his head more. 

I've got him dropping his nose into the halter when I take him out. He's also standing tied and alone for up to 30 minutes ( i keep him in eye shot)

I've been working with him on hosing down. I've got him to where he will stand with the water running on him, but it still takes little steps to get him all the way hosed. (Hose an area for a short time, when he's standing quietly, stop and praise. Do that until I've hosed every section thoroughly). I will need to keep working on this for him to stand quietly for a complete hosing.

I need to continue to work on voice commands, arm cues, and push/pull pressure yielding more. I also need to work on him picking up his feet more readily (he takes pretty form cueing for this still).

I would like to run the clippers over him soon and maybe even do a little clipping for the first time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

